# Inhaber der Dateien geändert nach Passwort änderung für Shelluser



## GTB (28. Juni 2011)

Hi,

ich habe bei einem Shell User über ISP das Passwort geändert.

Nun wurden alle Ordner und Dateien der Besitzer und Gruppe geändert

vorher:


```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 web26 client1    0 15. Dez 2010  .bash_history
drwxr-x--x  2 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  bin
drwxr-x--x  2 web26 client1 4,0K 15. Dez 2010  cgi-bin
drwxr-x--x  2 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  dev
drwxr-x--x  6 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  etc
drwxr-x--x  4 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  home
drwxr-x--x  3 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  lib
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root       4 15. Dez 2010  lib64 -> /lib
lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root      46 15. Dez 2010  log -> /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/test.mydomain
drwxr-x--x  2 web26 client1 4,0K 15. Dez 2010  ssl
drwxrwxrwx  2 web26 client1 4,0K 28. Jun 18:15 tmp
drwxr-x--x  6 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  usr
drwxr-x--x  3 root  root    4,0K 15. Dez 2010  var
drwx--x---  5 web26 client1 4,0K 20. Feb 19:00 web
```

nachher:


```
-rwxr-xr-x  1 web4 client1    0 28. Jun 18:12 .bash_history
drwxr-x--x  2 web4 client1 4,0K 15. Okt 2010  bin
drwxr-x--x  2 web4 client1 4,0K 15. Okt 2010  cgi-bin
drwxr-x--x  2 web4 client1 4,0K 15. Okt 2010  dev
drwxr-x--x  6 web4 client1 4,0K 11. Nov 2010  etc
drwxr-x--x  7 web4 client1 4,0K 13. Dez 2010  home
-rwxr-xr-x  1 web4 client1   40 18. Okt 2010  .htpasswd_stats
drwxr-x--x  3 web4 client1 4,0K 30. Okt 2010  lib
lrwxrwxrwx  1 web4 client1    4 15. Okt 2010  lib64 -> /lib
lrwxrwxrwx  1 web4 client1   41 15. Okt 2010  log -> /var/log/ispconfig/httpd/mydomain
drwxr-xr-x  2 web4 client1 4,0K 28. Jun 18:07 .ssh
drwxrwxrwx  2 web4 client1  22M 28. Jun 18:13 tmp
drwxr-x--x  6 web4 client1 4,0K 15. Okt 2010  usr
drwxr-x--x  3 web4 client1 4,0K 15. Okt 2010  var
drwx--x---  7 web4 client1 4,0K 22. Jun 17:09 web
```
was läuft hier verkehrt ?

ISP aktuellste Trunk Version
Debian Lenny


Danke GTB


----------



## Till (29. Juni 2011)

Der Code in Trunk ist ja ungetestet und nur für Entwickler gedacht, kann also sein dass er nicht richtig funktioniert. Du kannst ja mal in den Sourcen der Plugins nachsehen, ob da irgend was nicht stimmt. Vermutlich ist da irgen ein chown zu viel drin, entweder im shell user oder apache2 plugin.


----------



## GTB (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Till,

danke für die Antwort.

ich finde hier diese Zeile in /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/shelluser_base_plugin.inc.php


```
// set proper file permissions
                exec("chown -R ".escapeshellcmd($this->data['new']['puser']).":".escapeshellcmd($this->data['new']['pgroup'])." ".$usrdir);
```
das heisst dann in meinem Fall übersetzt:

chown -R web4:client1 /var/www/clients/client1/web4

und genau das ist das Problem.

hier die Ausgabe des Logfiles:


```
Jun 29 10:50:00 server sshd[7330]: Accepted password for web1_1 from xx.xx.xx.xx port 51326 ssh2
Jun 29 10:50:00 server sshd[7330]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user web1_1 by (uid=0)
Jun 29 10:50:00 server sshd[7334]: subsystem request for sftp
Jun 29 10:50:00 server jk_chrootsh[7335]: path /var/www/clients/client1/web4/dev/ is not owned by user 0
Jun 29 10:50:00 server jk_chrootsh[7335]: path /var/www/clients/client1/web4/dev/ is not owned by group 0
Jun 29 10:50:00 server jk_chrootsh[7335]: abort, /var/www/clients/client1/web4 is not a safe chroot jail.
```

Ich habe diese Zeile mal auskommentiert. Das habe ich auch in der /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/shelluser_jailkit_plugin.inc.php gemacht.

Nach einem erneuten Passwort ändern über ISPConfig bleiben die Besitzer:Gruppe Einstellungen.


Hast du eine elegantere Lösung dazu ?

Gruss GTB


----------



## Till (29. Juni 2011)

Die Variable $userdir müsste vermutlich das Home Verzeichnis des Users sein und nicht das web root, also sowas wie:

$userdir.'/home/'.$username

oder aber man lässt die Zeile testweise mal ganz weg.


----------



## GTB (29. Juni 2011)

Ich habe es vorerst mal auskommentiert.

Beim Passwort ändern funktioniert es jetzt. Habe aber noch keinen neuen User angelegt. Dort könnte es dann tatsächlich Probleme geben...

Gruss GTB


----------

